# bamboo



## nfp (Jun 27, 2001)

whats the best way to start bamboo? this bamboo is 3" dia. and 35' high. i can get all sizes for starting. thanks nfp


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jun 28, 2001)

I've never heard of people having trouble starting bamboo. I have spent many agonizing hours trying to get rid of it though. If you are going to plant bamboo, be aware that it will spread 10 times as far as you think. People think "One little clump of bamboo in the corner of the yard" and 5 years later it has taken over half the yard.


----------



## nfp (Jun 28, 2001)

thanks brian, up in tn. the cold gets it some years, nfp


----------

